# Any bad experiences of acid wheel cleaner?



## Trodd69 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've heard lots of people who don't like/use acid based wheel cleaners but I've had good results on the couple of cars I have used it on without any signs of damage. The WW pack and Halfords come with warnings about which wheels can not be treated so I'm wondering if anyone's got any horror stories after not seeing the warnings or using in accordance with the instructions but causing damage anyway.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i ruined my saxo wheels with autoglym wheel cleaner  followed the instructions to the word


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

When I got my car nearly 3 years ago the dealer got the wheels reconditioned. I've been using Wonder wheels to clean them when soapy water will not work. They are now flaking in some parts mostly round the valves. I'm going to have to get them reconditioned again sometime this year. I've got some Billberry wheel cleaner on order. I'm staying away from acidic based cleaners in the future.
I wish I'd found these forums earlier.


----------



## Trodd69 (Apr 27, 2009)

It seems like the best bet would be acid based for a deep clean every once in a while and Bilberry as part of the weekly wash. I'll get some on order soon but would like a sample first.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Wheel CLEANERS should really only needed to remove heavy grime. This preps them for wax/sealant layers and after that shampoo wash is really all that you should need, whether weekly or monthly or whatever.:thumb:

Most cleaners will just remove wheel wax/sealant layers.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i used to work in halfords on the ripspeed section for a bit when i was in school, and one day i came in after one of the guys had given all of the display wheels a good going over with some neat wonder wheels and forgotten to rinse or wipe them off
needless to say every wheel had horrible black marks on them and all had to be taken off display


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> When I got my car nearly 3 years ago the dealer got the wheels reconditioned. I've been using Wonder wheels to clean them when soapy water will not work. They are now flaking in some parts mostly round the valves. I'm going to have to get them reconditioned again sometime this year. I've got some Billberry wheel cleaner on order. I'm staying away from acidic based cleaners in the future.
> I wish I'd found these forums earlier.


Thats probably more down to the refub being done badly.

I have never had any issues with Acid based wheel cleaners....used in the right manner they are ok for occasional use as long as you rinse them off well and re-protect the wheels again after use you will be fine.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I've had all the 'gold' plating taken off new brake calipers having used wonder wheels or AG wheel clean,unsure which as I was alternating between the two and this was 15-20 years ago!


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm still suffering............bought a btl of Amourall wheel cleaner sprayed them on my candy red calipers, now they turn pink and the paint actually rubs off, only thing I can do is wash them and keep putting sealant and wax on them!

DAMN you ACID cleansers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

My beloved saw off an entire set of anodised wheels on the Rivage GTI with AG Wheel Cleaner many moons ago...still not forgiven her.

:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Never had a problem here. 

They do come in handy when cleaning backs of wheels. I use Wonder wheels 50/50 with water. Does the job well compared to non acidic cleaners.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I suppose if you dilute the acidic cleaner it will not do as much harm. I used it for three years on BMW alloys and by the end the wheels were starting to blister all over. I was really careful too and did not use a lot but this stuff is very aggressive.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

the only time i use acidic wheels cleaners is when a ph neutral cleaner cant shift the [email protected] the only time i have used them on our wheels is when we first took them off, since then we have had them sealed and just use a water and shampoo solution and it brings them up perfect :thumb:


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Main problem is they instantly turn your wheel nuts rusty.


----------



## Browny_37 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cleaned all the crud off of my RS4 Replica's with WW, wish id have not bothered now. The laquer has become cloudy at its thinest on the inside edge of the wheel.


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

Tbh i didnt find ag anywhere neer as good as bilbry (spelling?), so i dont see the need to use it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Bilberry is a great product and is my everyday weapon of choice. Whel brightener is also good for neglected wheels.

Never used WW and amazes me that Auto Express keep ranting about it.

Once I've detailed a car and cleaned the wheels properly and then sealed and waxed them, only shampoo is required after that.

Wonder wheels is well too harsh IMHO but plenty of people use it, as my next door neighbour does. He paints it on, lets it dry then hoses it off. I have tried to convert him but he is set in his ways.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

hallett said:


> the only time i use acidic wheels cleaners is when a ph neutral cleaner cant shift the [email protected] the only time i have used them on our wheels is when we first took them off, since then we have had them sealed and just use a water and shampoo solution and it brings them up perfect :thumb:


Why don't you use an alkali wheel cleaner between trying pH neutral and acid?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i think auto express rate it so much because neat, it'll shift pretty much anything! I only ever use it diluted 50/50 and thats mainly on wheel backs or really neglected ones. Ones sealed up, ww never gets used again.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

G220 said:


> Why don't you use an alkali wheel cleaner between trying pH neutral and acid?


because i dont have an alkali wheel cleaner  :lol:

i am going to get megs wheel brightner soon for wheels that i cant bring up nicely with ph neutral cleaners and i belive this is an alkali

Daniel


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

You should clean them with a cleaner that contains no oxalic acids or phosphate they will only damage the surface of the wheel eating into any protection enabling the dirt and dust to cling harder. They will always cause damage around the valves and balance leads as they get into the crevice and continue to attack the wheel. Always rinse thoroughly and then rinse again. A good tip is to do a final rinse with water with *Baking Soda *added, this will neutralize the acid. Try Restore wheels. Once cleaned seal them with a hard coat. This will seal the porous surface of the wheel not allowing the brake dust to penetrate or attached. Then just was with soapy water from then on. See examples

Then you wont need an acid or harsh wheel cleaner again


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

hallett said:


> because i dont have an alkali wheel cleaner  :lol:
> 
> i am going to get megs wheel brightner soon for wheels that i cant bring up nicely with ph neutral cleaners and i belive this is an alkali
> 
> Daniel


It's an acid actually but it's very mild in the grand scale (pH 5.5 or something), compared to pH <1 which wonderwheels/AG clean wheels is.

If you want an alkali wheel cleaner, bilberry is a safe and effective choice (pH11)


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Restore uses new new technology. Based on mineral salts to draw the brake dust out of the wheel and all nooks and crannies gently and without damaging the surface of the wheel


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Thats probably more down to the refub being done badly.
> 
> I have never had any issues with Acid based wheel cleaners....used in the right manner they are ok for occasional use as long as you rinse them off well and re-protect the wheels again after use you will be fine.


You could be right but i'll never know. Once I get them done again a weekly wash should look after them. The original refurbishment was done by the dealer, so it was probably the cheapest job he could get done. I've bought some jetseal but the wheels will have to wait until the end of the year due to me just buying a DA polisher.


----------



## joemaxi (May 24, 2009)

Being a newbie, I will probably get slated for this but I use diluted G101 and it works a treat!!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i tend to use acid on mine once every month. other than that its a strong mix of g101 agitated with a brush.

try cleaning them with acid then sealing them then clean them with soapy water regulary?


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Never touch my wheels with anything other than a washmitt or mf and same wash n wax or whatever shampoo i am using.
swmbo brought home some serious blue acid used for cleaning alcoa truck rims and put it on her momo gtr's, worked better than nitromors. great for dandelions tho:thumb:


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

I use AG clean wheels if I can't shift the grime, as long as its not on long and you take it all of properly and use it only when needed I don't see any problem with it, after you've used it once then you seal/protect your wheels properly something like AG custom wheels will do the job perfectly everytime after.


----------

